# php in html ? bin ich zu blöd dafür ?



## Mann-im-Mond (12. September 2004)

Morgen... 
ich hab ein newsscript runtergeladen (zu doof dafür is) und ja 
ich weiß nur nich wie ich das jetz anwenden soll.. 
ein FTP hab ich..
nur weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll 
da steht im index.php folgendes : 


```
<?php
/***************************************************+
TP-Newsscript (Admin-Hauptseite)
Dieses Script wurde von Sebastian Lauff für einen
PHP/mySQL-Kurs auf traum-projekt.com geschrieben.
weiter Infos unter http://www.lauff.info/tp_php1.php.
Ihr könnt es frei weiterentwickeln! 

Sebastian Lauff 
http://www.lauff.info
****************************************************/ 
// HTML-Kopf einbinden
include ("../tpl/admin_header.inc.php");
// Einlesen der übergebenen Variablen
$strAction=$_POST["strAction"];
$intStep=$_POST["intStep"];
// ******** Neue Nachricht
if ($strAction=="new") {
	// eingeben
	if ($intStep=="") {
		include ("../inc/admin_newinput.inc.php");
	}
	// prüfen
	elseif ($intStep=="1") {
		include ("../inc/admin_newerror.inc.php");
	}
	// speichern
	elseif ($intStep=="2") {
		include ("../inc/admin_newsave.inc.php");
	}
}
// ******** Auswahlmenu
else {
	include ("../inc/admin_choise.inc.php");
}
// HTML-Fuss einbinden 
include ("../tpl/admin_footer.inc.php");
?>
```


----------



## pillefusss (12. September 2004)

Ähm, ich gehe mal davon aus, das die anderen Dateien vorhanden sind (Ordner inc und tpl)

Zuerst mal die Frage: Unterstützt dein Server PHP?


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (12. September 2004)

ich denke... ^^ 
hab n acc bei arcor un bei tripod ....


----------



## Gumbo (12. September 2004)

> ich denke... ^^
> hab n acc bei arcor un bei tripod ....


Bitte was?


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (12. September 2004)

ja mein ftp unterstützt php...


----------



## Gumbo (12. September 2004)

Zur Definition:





> Das File Transfer Protocol (engl., "Dateiübertragungsverfahren"), abgekürzt FTP ist eines der Netzwerkprotokolle der Anwendungsschicht des TCP/IP-Protokollstapels. Es wird benutzt, um Dateien in TCP/IP-Netzwerken zwischen einem Server und einem FTP Client auszutauschen[...]
> — File Transfer Protocol - Wikipedia


Somit kann dein FTP kein PHP unterstützen.

Was dein Problem angeht solltest du überprüfen, ob die Verzeichnispfade korrekt sind.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (12. September 2004)

Also Arcor hat keine php, auf jedenfall die kostenlose Version.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (13. September 2004)

und was is mit Tripod von Lycos ?


----------



## Ben Ben (13. September 2004)

Wie wärs einfach du liest bei lycos / tripod nach?
Im PHP-Forum ist auch ne Liste wenn ichs richtig
in Erinnerung habe von kostenlosen PHP-Webspace Hostern...


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. September 2004)

Mann-im-Mond halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette.


----------

